# Schutzhund



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think the idea is stupid with the proper training, handler & lifetime commitment to the dog's training. I'm not a fan, but there are legitimate reasons one would consider this training for a dog.

I'm not sure I'd choose a golden for it ... but hey, I wouldn't choose an English Bulldog for agility training either & I've seen that done. LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I knew a trainer whose dogs take part in this training. They're both Rottie's and I so loved them. It's amazing how athletic they are. They would put Hannah on the underwater treadmill and she'd stay on that thing for a VERY long time. She'd get in a zone!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't think it's stupid. My Rachel was AWESOME at it- friendly, fearless, and she'd hang onto that sleeve for life. We never did anything formal- we tried almost as a joke and she rocked!


----------



## audreyannlow (Mar 5, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I don't think it's stupid. My Rachel was AWESOME at it- friendly, fearless, and she'd hang onto that sleeve for life. We never did anything formal- we tried almost as a joke and she rocked!


Good to know! How did you find helpers for Rachel? Aspen knows how to bark, bite, and out on command, but I want to train him a little for PP and also do some schutzhund.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I took my dog with me for the ride when I went to a training facility to watch my good friend work her Beauceron. So I had the chance to try out by luck with very good handlers/trainers! I wouldn't know where to begin, now, though!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I know of someone is Switzerland who does it with a Flat-coated retriever so why not a golden?


----------



## creekretrievers (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a German Shepherd who started Schutzhund and some days I think I should take my golden Bree with me. The biggest trait that you look for in training for Schutzhund is prey drive, not aggression. You build up the dog's prey drive and then manipulate it. The training is very similar to field training in regards to building drive.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Just something to think about... If you are also thinking about doing therapy work with your dog you might want to know some organizations will not allow a dog with SchH (or any sort of protection training) to be certified as a therapy dog. I believe TDI will still allow SchH dogs to be certified, but Delta will not.


----------



## creekretrievers (Jan 5, 2008)

I find that interesting. My Goldens run hunt tests/field trials but the German Shepherd needed something to do, so we go to training once a week besides working at home. A lot of the Schutzhund dogs that I have met are very stable and well trained, but I suppose there are some dogs that aren't.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

creekretrievers said:


> I have a German Shepherd who started Schutzhund and some days I think I should take my golden Bree with me. The biggest trait that you look for in training for Schutzhund is prey drive, not aggression. You build up the dog's prey drive and then manipulate it. The training is very similar to field training in regards to building drive.


I know someone is Switzerland who does it with a Flat-Coated retriever so why not a golden!.


----------



## bestlind (Jan 31, 2008)

I would love to hear from anyone who does Schutzhund with a golden. I do it with my rescue Belgian Malinois and it has been a wonderful experience for both of us. My boyfriend is getting a golden though and I would love for us to do an activity together. Schutzhund, in my opinion, has the ability to produce wonderful, well-rounded dogs. My dog has been through 4 homes before I got him now he is a Schutshund BH, a TDI, CGC and is working on his CD. We are also involved in flyball and agility.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I know of 3 Goldens in Eastern Canada that do Schutzhund. We have local trainer that specializes in that he works mostly GSD's and Malinois - very very cool dogs and he is a great trainer and handler. He has seen 2 of them work and says they are not bad at all. He has lots of dogs in Police work and of course competetive Schutzhund. If I had a Golden who could do it I would love to try.


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

I think a golden would be awesome. Some people mistakenly think that it's about teaching your dog to be agressive :doh:. I would like to get Berr into it...although, actually, the maltese has the best temperment for it (mine, not necessarily the entire breed). But Daisy would have to also run and fetch a ladder so she could climb up high enough to bite the sleeve...:samurail:


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Dogrunner said:


> I think a golden would be awesome. Some people mistakenly think that it's about teaching your dog to be agressive :doh:. I would like to get Berr into it...although, actually, the maltese has the best temperment for it (mine, not necessarily the entire breed). But Daisy would have to also run and fetch a ladder so she could climb up high enough to bite the sleeve...:samurail:


LOL that gave me a chuckle:wavey:.
I don't know what is involved with the Schutzhund training. I would love to do tracking with him he has a great nose and finds things he shouldn't LOL. I would have to watch a training session to decide if it was something to consider for my boy.
I also would say why not if the dog gets it and training isn't just frustrating for all involved go for it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Me being from Germany, that's where the Schutzhund is used a lot and most of them are German Shepherds, don't think I ever seen a aggressive one. A lot of them are used for police dogs over there, there very well trained and behaved.







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd like to go for the BH with Quiz... but for now, I have to focus my training time on regular obedience. One of these days, though.... -S


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I would be afraid if I started this type of training. Yes, it's very cool...but I think people would be shocked to see a Golden chasing after them...I don't think I could handle my dog doing it either.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The good thing is that for the BH, there's no bitework.

Obedience:BH part A: Total 60 points.(70% which equates to 42 points, must be earned for passing score in order to trial for the Schutzhund 1)

Heeling on lead (15 pts):

At the beginning of each trial section, the handlers must report in to the judge in a sportsmanlike manner. The handler enters the field with his dog on lead and reports in the basic position. Each exercise begins and ends in the basic position. The dog sits straight , on the left side and next to the handler, with his right shoulder blade at knee height. Taking of this position is allowed only once per exercise. From this position, at the judges signal, comes the building up of all the obedience exercises. The handler must show a minimum of 10 paces before the for the performance of the exercises. Dog and handler will walk approximately 40 paces without stopping. The dog is to stay at the left side of the handler with his shoulder blade even with the handlers leg. After traveling about 40 paces, the handler will make an about turn. Then show the exercise at a run for 10 paces a slow for 10 paces then back to normal. After showing the changes of pace the team will demonstrate a right turn, a left turn, and a about turn with a minimum of 10 paces between. Then they will move into a group stopping at least once in the middle and showing a left and right turn in the group also. 

Free -Heeling (15 pts): Same as above only off leash. 

Sit out of motion (10 pts) Basic position, 10 - 15 paces normal speed, sit, minimum of 30 normal paces, stop. 

Down with recall (10 pts) Basic position, 10 - 15 paces normal, down, minimum of 30 paces normal, stop, call your dog. 

Down under distraction (10 pts)

Part B Traffic test

Controllability and behavior in street traffic

On the judges signal, the handler proceeds with his dog on lead on the footpath of a section of indicated street. The judge follows the handler at a measured distance. The dog should remain at about knee level. The dog should behave impartially towards all pedestrians, and towards the motoring traffic. A short time later the handler is overtaken by a bicyclist. He will ring his bell several times. After this the handler goes to greet the judge to shake hands and converse with him. The dog must remain quiet.

More difficult traffic conditions

On the judges signal the handler will move in to heavier pedestrian traffic. The handler will stop twice in this traffic. The first time commands sit, the second time commands down. The dog must down quickly and quietly. The dog must follow his handler attentively and quietly, and willingly. And be uninfluenced by the heavy pedestrian traffic and the unaccustomed noises..

Behavior of dog left alone and towards other dogs.

Handler walks a short distance and ties dog to a fence, ring in wall, etc. Handler then goes out of sight for 2 minutes. Dog may stand, sit or lie down. A passerby will pass with another leashed dog about 5 paces away from the one tied. Dog should allow this with no aggressive tendencies.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Stephanie....very interesting....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hannah, one of the trainers Rotties, trains in Schutzhund. She is one of the most amazing Rotties I have ever met.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh...ok thanks Steph! I thought EVERYTHING had dealt with bitework...interesting!


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rTN5kTkdvME 

If you haven't watched Mr. Murphy in action, this is a must see. Awesome dog


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Never underestimate the power of a small dog...That was great!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

That Was Great!


----------



## creekretrievers (Jan 5, 2008)

I just sent Mr. Murphy's video out to a bunch of people. It gave me a good laugh! By the way, I know a lot of people who get BH's on non-protection breeds. I am hoping now that my GSD Beau is over 15 months, we can start working towards it this summer. We have been focusing mostly on protection work for now since you encourage drive over obedience first. 

Some of the most calm and stable German Shepherds you will ever meet are Schutzhund dogs. I am proud that my boy is a sweet heart and is very stable, even when my three year old niece dresses him up like her my size barbie.


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

Creekretrievers - I too own a German Shepherd named Beau, she is a tad older than yours though at 13 years and never competed or trained in SchH, her thing was agility.

Stark, my youngest (1 year old) German Shepherd has been training in SchH since he was 8 weeks old. I am considered a "newbie" to the sport but so far after almost 10 months of training I can honestly say that I enjoy it very much!

I would be very interested to see how well a Golden Retriever would take to the sport. Let's not forget that Schutzhund was created to be a test specifically for the German Shepherd and the traits the breed is suppose to encompass.

I personally do not think that a Golden Retriever would do well in the sport or atleast shouldn't do well because lets be honest, the traits that are required to excel are not those that are desired in the Golden breed. 

I can say that the sport has taken on a new form as it becomes popularized, especially here in Canada and the United States. The sport has become all about prey drive when I think it should be a mixture of prey drive AND defense. It use to be about a dog being able to calculate and make a decision based on the situation (even if staged) but I think it has now become about the sleeve and equipment and training certain tasks based on those.

Again, just my opinion and I don't mean to ruffle any feathers.

I think a BH is a great test and I personally think ALL breeding dogs should be made to pass this. It is a test of temperament, soundness, and drives (obedience - willingness to work). Stark, my youngest is training in SchH and we are preparing for his BH which is coming up at the end of the summer. He will not be bred, but will be competing in SchH.


----------



## GSD Dad (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone. I found this website while looking for a Golden Retriever rescue group (I have a neighbor who has had a stroke, and I don't know if the family will be able to keep the dog). I just happened to see the thread about doing Schutzhund with a Golden Retriever. I have three German Shepherds who do/have done Schutzhund. This video is popular in my crowd, and shows that you don't have to own a German Shepherd to do Schutzhund:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTN5kTkdvME

If you think it might be fun, give it a try!

Edit: I see somebody already put this up. Isn't Mr Murphy great?


----------

